

Tracking Momentum is Crucial - taylorwc
http://taylorwc.wordpress.com/2010/06/08/momentum/

======
vog
Why should we complicate our bookkeeping more than necessary?

In the age of computers, the third component ("momentum") is easily calculated
afterwards, isn't it?

~~~
taylorwc
I don't think we should change to a triple entry system at all. That was just
a lead-in to the idea that momentum is important to track. I don't think it
can be tracked well only with revenue or other basic accounting measures.

